# Truck Beds



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

As the title states I am curious about what people think of truck beds as a safe place to transport your dog? (Sorry if this was put in the wrong place.)

My boy is outgrowing the inside of my truck which is a 3 seater cab. He is at 50lbs, so at 80lbs there is no way we could fit comfortably with 2 people and him. So it has been discussed that he will have to reside in the truck bed. I never wanted to put a camper shell on my truck but for his own safety and weather protection :snow: I am willing to get him one. Since he is black and the truck bed is black the summer would be to hard on him, and during the winter we get snow. I don't think he would enjoy sitting in the snow or frying in the sun, so for him I think it would be best to get a shell. I can also put fun decals all over the shell :thumbsup: and make the inside dog friendly with a secure bed and water.

But I was curious as to who transports their dogs in a truck bed, and how you keep them secure? Also I'm curious to know how people train their dogs to stay in the truck beds without jumping out? I have never had dogs in truck beds before so I don't know how that whole process works. :roll:

_
(This is a reference picture, *NOT* my own.)_ But how does that dog stay in??


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

bad idea . but they do make truck bed carriers that secure to the bed that i think are pretty good.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I would definately put a crate in the back if the truck atleast. We were **** hunting one time and had a hound tring to balance himself on the tool box just like that pic and he actually feel out of the truck.. after a large vet bill and a few broken bones nobody rides in the back here without a crate


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I would also have the crate bolted into the truck bed.

Even if you train the dog to stay in the truck bed; get into an accident and not only is the dog probably dead, but it becomes a flying missle that could potentially take out someone else.

If the crate isn't bolted in, seems it would be even worse as a flying projectile.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with the others, the shell sounds great as does bolting a crate to the bed. 

Growing up we had a border collie and a heeler at one point and while driving around thee farm, not on big roads or highways, the dogs kind of just jumped in the bck and stayed there...we never had any issues...NOT that I recommend it though!!! The pit bulls we never did this with.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I made a leash for my bed.. it clipped on the tiedown rings and had a steel ring in the middle w/ a leash that wouldnt allow them over the edge


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Its illegal here to drive a dog around Massachusetts loose in the back of a truck bed like the idiot in that pic is doing. 600 dogs died riding unrestrained like that one year and I don't care if you live in the country where there is less traffic / cars......it's just a stupid idea. I would definitely bolt a crate down in the back or hook your dog up to a tether and make it short enough so that he can only stick his head out over the side....not any body parts


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Totally get a dog box if you are going to do this. If you know a good carpenter you can make one out of wood, or you could buy a cool diamond plate aluminum one.

I think Shells are ugly and turns the truck into an SUV/Van lookin thing. Plus dog boxes are easier to remove when you need to use it as a truck.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I've ridden my dogs in truck beds for as long as I've had pits.
The DA dogs get restraint. The others, they roam, drool, flap their gums, smile, bark and ogle the folks in traffic.
I know alot of people that ride dogs in their truck.
I guess it's personal ability and digression.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it is also illegal here to transport in the truck bed un tethered. I think it is unsafe anyway's and would never do it, secure a crate back there and do it that way. I was in an accident years ago bringing down a load of hay from the farm and we blew a tire. We had 2 dogs with us a min pin and a lab puppy, the puppy was crated behind the seat in the truck and was safe during our spin outs and flying across the freeway, the min pin who was not secure even if it was the cab of the truck was tossed around and injured { not critical but was injured}. I can't imagine if a dog had been in the truck bed he would have been thrown from it and possibly killed. I don't see the risk being worth it here. 

On a funnier note I saw two trucks once pull up to a red light , both had shephards and the dogs decided to switch places lol. Luckly one of the drivers seen this happen and he flagged the other truck down to stop and they switched dogs. 

Even if you have a canopy I would still atleast tie him down, last thing you want is a dog being thrown around back there .


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Aluminum Dog Boxes - The Diamond Deluxe Brand


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

As a kid I rode around in a back of a truck with our mutts. never had a problem with it. it was always fun. I would say if you had to do it restrain the dog so he won't jump out. occasionally I'd place my dogs in the back they never jumped out or anything but I kinda live in the middle of no where


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've never heard of the dog boxes before. My only concern is that dogs might get to hot in the box, the temp out here can sky rocket and plummet. It can be over 100 and below 0. I think the lowest I have seen was -7 degrees. Does anyone know how well they can insulate or ventilate?


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I know I tend to over-analyze, and my tolerance for risk is like...zero...

so that said; the tethering would make me nervous. Even if it is too short for the dog to jump over the side...a car accident could potentially send the dog flying and snap it's neck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you have really hot temps like that I would advise to leave the dog at home or let them travel in the cab of the truck . Unless you have a canopy on and some way to cool it down back there. I know with the canopy on here it still gets hot in there, and being ina crate in the sun would cook them as well. I agree with the boxes being metal that would also heat up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah if its too hot or too cold, the dog should stay home, but that's just my opinion. My boy would LOVE to go everywhere with me, but even riding in the car, especially a black car, isn't ideal in the heat and the cold windchill. 

I also want to say not to strap a crate to the roof rack on your SUV and drive for 8 hours to Canada. Figured it could bare mentioning since the president elect did that a few years back... not good lol at least in a truck they have the wind semi blocked from cab of the truck.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> if you have really hot temps like that I would advise to leave the dog at home or let them travel in the cab of the truck . Unless you have a canopy on and some way to cool it down back there. I know with the canopy on here it still gets hot in there, and being ina crate in the sun would cook them as well. I agree with the boxes being metal that would also heat up.


That's why I am considering a camper shell. And yes I know they are ugly as some have said, lol. But they have multiple windows that can be open or closed. While providing shade from the heat, and a dry warm place from the rain and snow. I liked the idea of bolting down a crate as some have mentioned. I can always get a shell while having a large crate for him to go inside freely when he wants. He likes to lay down in the car since he isn't the greatest at balancing, and that's why it's hard to fit me, my sister and him on 3 seats. So I'm just trying to get some creative ideas. As my sister says he is my duckling and follows me everywhere, so it would be nice to give him the option to always tag along on errand runs and hiking trips. While he is safe and comfortable.

Like I found this someone made for there dog and people(notice the cup holders). It's not a bad idea. Although I wont put that fancy carpet in my truck, since my truck still needs to do truck work like hauling straw, hay and horse pellets. But I will still put in bedding or maybe bolt down a crate.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

ames said:


> I also want to say not to strap a crate to the roof rack on your SUV and drive for 8 hours to Canada. Figured it could bare mentioning since the president elect did that a few years back... not good lol at least in a truck they have the wind semi blocked from cab of the truck.


Wow, I have never heard of that one. Why would anyone do that? It just seems like a bad idea all around, while making the dog suffer. Some people I will just never understand. oke:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> Wow, I have never heard of that one. Why would anyone do that? It just seems like a bad idea all around, while making the dog suffer. Some people I will just never understand. oke:


right! lol this was when he was an adult and no room in the car on a family vacation so he strapped him to the roof rack, lol. freaking idiot! One of the may reasons I will not be voting for Mitt, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If the dog is secure and weather permitting I have nothing against the truck bed.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Jaws101 said:


> I've never heard of the dog boxes before. My only concern is that dogs might get to hot in the box, the temp out here can sky rocket and plummet. It can be over 100 and below 0. I think the lowest I have seen was -7 degrees. Does anyone know how well they can insulate or ventilate?


Some of those some with fans and even heating and cooling built in they are totally customizable. My father in law swears by them and like he said unless you want to try and cool your whole cab and the truck bed The campers are no cooler then the dog boxes if built properly they are vented so the air circulates. Thats if its just not to hot all together to have them out. He was just telling about one of his buddy's was riding home from a hunt and his prize dog was in his dogbox. The same kind that I posted and had it not been for that box his dog would have died when he flipped the truck. The dog survived with only scrapes and bruises.


----------



## Phoenix311 (Aug 3, 2012)

I grew up in a small 400 population town, and every guy that came in from the country, always had their hounds or bird dogs riding in their truck bed, and most would lay on top of the tool box, going down the road, nothing restraining them at all. I've never seen one jump out of the truck, even when they parked and left the vehicle, but I don't like the idea of it, and personally would never do it with my dogs. I wouldn't even trust leashing it in the truck bed, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Here in Hawaii everyone has a truck and a dog, so you see alot of untethered dogs in truck beds. I hate to see it, esp on the highway it makes me so nervous. They made it illegal here but I never see it being enforced. Good to see people put the effort in making it safe for their dogs to ride back there


----------



## MattySinz (May 1, 2012)

Great thread, I just made one asking pretty much the same question. Here in Texas I see a lot of dogs in beds of trucks so I thought it was the norm. Seems like it could be pretty dangerous (which I figured) guess my boy is gonna have to just ride in the AC with me lol.


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Go to a local metal fab shop they can probably make you a decent box for way less than the diamond plate ones. Have them make it out of expanded metal or 2x4 or 4x4 cattle panel and you'll have a good hot weather box. When it gets cold cover it with plywood or a canvas or cloth cover and the dogs body heat will take care of the rest. There's not much insulation needed other than that.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Several people I show with have used this company to build them suitable kennels. They are also transporting several dogs. They have built in fans to make sure they don't get hot. Bangin craftsmanship, in my opinion. 
DOG KENNELS | DOG BOXES | ANIMAL CAGES | K9 KENNEL BOXES | SUV KENNEL BOXES | DOG CAGES | ANIMAL CAGES | Kennel boxes for the Serious


----------

